# Barking at other dogs when chasing etc



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

My pup is almost 6 months old. He's very well socialized and loves people and other dogs. I take him to the dog park almost daily. He loves to play chase with other dogs and whenever he is doing the chasing, he barks non-stop. Also when two dogs are play wrestling, he gets in their face and starts barking constantly. He's not aggressive towards them at all, but it gets pretty annoying after a while; he's the loudest dog at the park. I've tried the time-out thing when I can grab him, which doesn't seem to help. Also I'm not sure he knows why he's getting a time-out. Any advice to quell this behavior would be appreciated!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do they let dogs have balls there? A ball in his mouth will stop the barking. I'd get him to carry a toy if possible. And work on obedience outside of the park. When there, you have no way to keep him focused on you enough to teach him not to bark but away from there, he may learn the command to quiet.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

does your dog come to you when you call him?

work with your dog along the outside
of the fence at the dog park.



vinnyb said:


> I've tried the time-out thing when I can grab him, which doesn't seem to help.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Max does that sometimes at the park. Usually at that age, they're just insisting that the play intensify and continue. It can be annoying though. If it seems like it's bothering other dog owners, I usually pull him aside and we have a mini time out on the leash for a minute or so. By the time that's over, he has usually forgotten about the last encounter and plays with another dog or two. It doesn't really bother me, I don't view dog park time as anything other than free time to play with no training pressure.


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Do they let dogs have balls there? A ball in his mouth will stop the barking. I'd get him to carry a toy if possible. And work on obedience outside of the park. When there, you have no way to keep him focused on you enough to teach him not to bark but away from there, he may learn the command to quiet.


Lol, he barks even with a tennis ball in his mouth. Still working with the "quiet" command. I tell him "enough" when he starts barking in the house and it works most of the time.


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> does your dog come to you when you call him?
> 
> work with your dog along the outside
> of the fence at the dog park.


He does come to me most of the time so I don't want to associate "come" with punishment. I don't use the come command to give him time out or when its time to leave the park. 

When outside of the park, he gets so anxious when he sees the other dogs playing. Its a challenge right now trying to stop him from pulling on his leash when we are by the park. I've tired distracting with treats, stopping like a tree etc, nothing works when near the park. Right now I put on his Gentle Leader when going to the park and its a stop-and-go process. He pulls, I stop, he slackens up, then I move forward...repeat; until we get to the park. 

Coming home, he its the exact opposite. He is pretty good on the leash, although he does lag behind a bit, but I think its mainly from being tired and maybe a little bummed about leaving the park..


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Max does that sometimes at the park. Usually at that age, they're just insisting that the play intensify and continue. It can be annoying though. If it seems like it's bothering other dog owners, I usually pull him aside and we have a mini time out on the leash for a minute or so. By the time that's over, he has usually forgotten about the last encounter and plays with another dog or two. It doesn't really bother me, I don't view dog park time as anything other than free time to play with no training pressure.


I don't think it bothers the other dog owners either. They all know he's still a puppy, but it gets annoying for sure because its just non-stop barking.


----------

